# Blood Parrot attacking and biting Oscars!!



## mannyvinny (Apr 8, 2012)

Recently my Blood Parrot laid eggs in my 100 gal tank.I have four 3 inches Oscars in the same tank.My BP always harass and humiliates Oscars.She is very-very agressive if oscar enters that particular area.By agression I mean GREAT agression!Today i saw some scratches on my Oscar's body.Moreover,she doesn't let them to eat the food!!Somehow they manage to get some sinking pellets.
Any suggestion what to do in this situation?I don't have any spare tank,so moving fish is not advisable.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

If you cannot move the fish, the only real solution you can do is come up with is a divider to keep her separate from the Oscars but this is also going to cause problems.

Regardless of the eggs which if you dont have a male in with the female will die anyway, the Oscars are also going to be a problem. 3 Oscars in a 100g tank is also going to lead to aggression when the Oscars grow, which does not take a lot of time. 

Blood Parrots need a 55g tank, which once you divide yours gives only 55g for 3 Oscars. Minimum tank size for a single Oscar is 55g. 3 would require a tank around 180g to give the fish plenty of swimming space and enough room to allow them to setup their own territory.


----------

